# Zenfolio & Twitter



## The_Traveler (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't seem to find any information on Zenfolio help about this issue.

In the Contact info in Zen profile, what is the correct format for the Twitter address.  I filled in my Twitter link with Twitter.com/@lewlorton and that seemed to be acceptable but id doesn't show on my actual page next to facebook icon.


----------



## DSRay (Mar 8, 2014)

Is the http:// prefix needed, perhaps?


----------

